# Comic Book Hero's Religion's



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2005)

Link


----------



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Link



No these are far more superior.

http://www.chick.com/catalog/tractlist.asp


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 19, 2005)

Spiderman, Captain America, Wolfsbane


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 19, 2005)

all 3 supervillains are jewish??????????? wait until the Dispensational get a whole of this


----------



## Richard King (Sep 19, 2005)

Richie Rich---------episcopalian?


----------



## tdowns (Sep 19, 2005)

*What about*

Ghost Rider?


----------



## Brian (Sep 19, 2005)

::devastated and dearly wishing::That Bruce Wayne is catholic is the only disappointment. Isn't there any way he could be a closet Presbyterian?::/devastated and dearly wishing::


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

Bugs Bunny -- African Methodist Episcopalian
Daffy Duck -- Dunker Baptist
Elmer Fudd -- Presbyterian
Foghorn Leghorn -- Calvary Chapel
Granny -- Quaker
Marvin the Martian -- Scientology
PepÃ© Le Pew -- Roman Catholic
Porky Pig -- Reformed Judaism
Road Runner -- United Church of Christ 
Speedy Gonzalez -- Roman Catholic
Sylvester the Puddy Cat -- Methodist Wesleyan
Tasmanian Devil -- Charismatic Non-Denominational
Tweety Bird -- Quaker
Wile Coyote -- agnostic


----------

